# Kubota L 48 transmission issue



## jckubota (Aug 4, 2016)

Group, 
I did a search and found a thread about the problem, but it may not be the total answer. My tractor only has low gear now (hydrostatic). Medium and High no longer work. The rest of the tractor works fine, bucket and grader controls. 
I bought new filters and new hydraulic fluid. But I had trouble with the 4th filter. IE: where is it and how does it come apart?

Also, do you have any other suggestions about the issue?

thanks 

Jerry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Jerry, welcome to the forum.

You need to get an operators manual to cover maintenance items, and a service/shop manual for diagnosis and repair items. You can find these on internet tractor parts and services also on ebay and amazon. 

I suspect the 4th filter you are asking about is a suction screen normally inside the reservoir where the suction line attaches to it. You normally have to clean this screen and return it to service. 

Have you carefully checked all of your fuses to ensure this is not the problem. Sometimes they look good but are not providing power. 

Does the transmission work for a short period of time and then fade away? 

Are there solenoids or relays involved with the shifts? Modern day tractors with all the electronics involved can be a PITA.


----------



## jckubota (Aug 4, 2016)

I have owners manual around here somewhere. The tractor says it only has 320 hours on it so it has been trouble free so far. I never thought about a fuse for the transmission, I will have to search for that. But I can tell you that the shift arm, does not feel like it is falling into any detents like it used to. 
I will look some more for fuses and to see if the linkage is loose. 
Jerry


----------



## jckubota (Aug 4, 2016)

By the way, I am looking at buying the service manual or workshop manual for the L48. What is the difference?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds like tractor has gone into safe mode. Needs to get to a Dealer to get fixed


----------

